# Meat Grinder



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good meat grinder? I want to make sausage, but as of right now I know jack squat about making it. I consume enough sausage that I don't want a starter kit I will grow out of in a short period of time. 

Any other sausage making tips you want to give are welcome too. 

FYI -- I do have a kitchen aid mixer. I know they have an attachment. 

k.

Edit: I don't think my new avatar sits well with talk of sausage. I'll let you read into that comment what you will.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 10, 2012)

hand crank or electric?


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/search/eSearch.aspx?SearchTerms=meat grinder&eMode=


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 10, 2012)

keep everything as cold as you can even the grinding plates and worm.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a stand alone and a Kitchen Aid attachment. Personally I'd start with the KA attachment and if it's something you think you will really continue on with, then up grade to stand alone equipment . 

-AJ


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 10, 2012)

i use a 70s vintage Kitchen Aid Attachment (all metal), and it's great! i have heard that the current attachments are not as good.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 10, 2012)

I have the plastic Kitchen Aid attachment. It's not my favorite--meat & blood tended to squeeze past the bearing back into the drive mechanism. Kinda nasty. Although since the KA is sitting on the pantry floor waiting for me to replace its stripped gears, it's kinda moot right now.


----------



## spinblue (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Chefs-Choice-Kitchen-Grinder-Attachment/dp/B003HDSYBE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1352525285&sr=8-4&keywords=kitchen+grinder

This is the one I've been eyeing.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 10, 2012)

Drinky-Gaaru, I'm interested in this myself...like to see what you decide on, and how it works out.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> It's not my favorite--meat & blood tended to squeeze past the bearing back into the drive mechanism. Kinda nasty.



that is something that doesn't happen with the vintage unit, for sure.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 10, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> that is something that doesn't happen with the vintage unit, for sure.



You are killing me. I think I stalked the old Hobart KAs on eBay for 2+ years and then an amazing deal came by and I got a new one. 

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 10, 2012)

i got my meat grinder from my MIL, right before i was about to just buy a new unit. they come up, on occasion, though, keep looking!


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 10, 2012)

There are a couple of the metal ones on ebay right now.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm always looking for a vintage hand crank model, I figure if it's still working I can get another 30 years out of it


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 10, 2012)

> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/s...grinder&eMode=



I like this idea. Metal attachment for Kitchen aid should be plenty good enough.


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2012)

The Lem units are very well made and I have never heard anyone say they regretted buying one. My pal Tom has this one and its a pleasure to use.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 10, 2012)

I have the KA with the grinder and although I don't make a lot of tube steak it works fine for me. I've made regular sausage and even some frankfurters!


----------



## jayhay (Nov 10, 2012)

Thunderbrid makes great countertop grinders. They are a prosumer/commercial product. Not crazy expensive, about the same price as a kitchenaid with the attachments and a deco sausage stuffer. All metal internals and comes with a sausage stuffing attachment. Totally worth the investment if you grind a lot and are into sausage making. Sorry if it's over the top, but the fact it is a grinder and stuffer in one, makes the price more appealing. And because it's motor driven, it's easier to operate by yourself. 

http://www.thunderbirdfm.com/TB-12GS-12.html


----------



## Kyle (Nov 10, 2012)

I was lucky enough to inherit a 40+ year old Chop Rite #22 cast iron grinder. Chop Rite still makes cast iron grinders the same way they were made 100+ years ago. If you happen to find a Chop Rite or enterprise grinder in an antique shop you can still buy new parts and plates and blades are readily available at some retailers


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 11, 2012)

My mom has one that is at least 20 yeas old, the 2 electric grinders she had broke.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a big fan of heavy cast iron grinders. I have a size 32 which is pretty large. for a hand mincer, I wouldn't go below a 22. 

Cast iron ones are great, because you can freeze down the whole unit. 

Find a good one and you'll hand it down to your grandchildren one day. Try 'tre spade' for a good Italian unit.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 11, 2012)

Dusty said:


> I'm a big fan of heavy cast iron grinders. I have a size 32 which is pretty large. for a hand mincer, I wouldn't go below a 22.
> 
> Cast iron ones are great, because you can freeze down the whole unit.
> 
> Find a good one and you'll hand it down to your grandchildren one day. Try 'tre spade' for a good Italian unit.



I'd love to find a #32, but for now my 22 will have to do.

Another thing to keep in mind about these cast iron grinders, if the hand crank becomes too much for you, you can add a motor, gear box and pulley and make it a bulletproof electric grinder.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the plastic one and it is terrible. Now the metal one that spinblue posted looks like it has potential.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home-Cabin/Food-Processing/Food-Grinders%7C/pc/104798880/c/104723280/sc/104364180/Cabelas-Commercial-Grade-Electric-Grinders/744936.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhome-cabin-food-processing-food-grinders%2F_%2FN-1101293&WTz_l=SEO%3Bcat104364180 
I have the 1 1/2 horse commercial grinder from Cabela's which is a total workhorse. We make a lot of sausage, so it comes in handy and cleans up easily.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the lem #32 and it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry I have been offline. I will choose one of these grinders, and thanks for the suggestions everyone. Be prepared to give some kick-ass sausage recipes 

k.


----------



## Duckfat (Nov 14, 2012)

I picked up a LEM #12 earlier this year and couldn't be happier. The thing is a beast and does an awesome job. 

Dave


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 14, 2012)

It looks like a decent grinder attachment for a mixer runs as much or more than a small standalone grinder. Has anyone used any of the smaller countertop grinders, like the Lem 575 watt model? I know a bigger one would be better, but I don't grind that much meat and I'd throw out my back schlepping one around.


----------

